# Shirts and Gitch Folding



## Link (19 Dec 2006)

Would anyone happen to have the measurements for the cardboard squares used for folding shirts and gitch?


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

You fold your clothes? I just leave mine in a pile...


----------



## old man neri (19 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> You fold your clothes? I just leave mine in a pile...




I thought the Sgt on course did the laundry for you while you are at breakfast. Am I mistaken in this?


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

I thought the SSM at CFSCE moved your clothes from the washer to to dryer for you?


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

No no... it was the CSM.... he's a pretty good guy about it.


----------



## Link (19 Dec 2006)

Hahaha, thanks guys. Point taken.  ;D

-1 to me.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

Sorry bud... had to say it. Why do you want to know this stuff anyways? It's says on your profile your done DP1.  Or did I misunderstand that?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

You will get that info when you are on Course......seeing as not all CF furniture is the same across the country, the measurements will be different.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

Hopfully that answer your question. Lock please?


----------



## Link (19 Dec 2006)

I've CT'd, going to do a whole new DP1, we had them on my SQ, but I never got around to measure them, as they were always taken.  Oh well, I guess I'll just have to do like before, screw up a bunch of times and get yelled at for it, and when the yelling stops realise that I've done it right.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Dec 2006)

Check the boards in your shacks, or on the back of your door...standards should be posted up. Or in your course senior book.


----------



## Franko (20 Dec 2006)

Question answered....see the book, it's got all the answers.

LOCKED.

Regards


----------

